# sycamore for bowls



## woodnut2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Is sycamore a "food safe" wood for salad bowls? What common woods would you recommend for "food safe" salad bowls?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Sycamore is frequently used for traditional end-grain butcher blocks.
It makes nice bowls when the wood is properly cured.
Sycamore has a tendency to split at the rings.

Maple is always a good salad bowl wood. 
Avoid spalted maple, since that involves a fungal growth,e.g. Aspergillus niger.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

You can use sycamore for salad bowls. The more important aspect is the finish you use. For items that are going to be used for food I usually use mineral oil or food safe butcher block oil. Behlens also makes a good salad bowl oil. Nut oils can go rancid if not properly applied or taken care of. Water is a wooden item's worst enemy - all wooden utensils should be clean with soap and water (never a dishwasher) and dried thoroughly. Another coat of finish can be applied if they become dull. Most other finishes are safe for wooden food items, but I always go back to mineral oil or butcher block oil.

Most native hardwoods can be used for food safe bowls and platters. Maple, Ash, Cherry and Walnut are my favorites.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Sycamore is fine. There is a salad bowl finish out there called "salad bowl finish." It's okay, but I use Mylands and once dry, it works great.


----------

